# Unsure of whether it is too late to band lambs



## Singing Shepherd (Feb 26, 2013)

I have been given two lambs to bottle feed. They r rams, two weeks old.  Is it too late to castrate them by banding them?


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 26, 2013)

Most definitely not! 

Two weeks is the youngest we band before that the testicles aren't always descended enough to band.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 27, 2013)

Not at all. Go for it.


----------

